# COOL With Consequences?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

As the world turns....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/livestock/beef/article/cool-ruling-could-have-major-consequences-for-us-exports-NAA-wyatt-bechtel/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am in favor of labeling North American for beef finished and processed in the U.S.

I believe the American consumer should know where their beef products were slaughtered and packaged. We import a lot of boxed beef. Our shortage of domestic beef makes importing boxed beef a win - win deal for other beef producing countries and the U.S. beef retail market.

In my opinion live cattle imported from Canada and Mexico are not the same as boxed beef imported from other countries. We have traditionally bought millions of live cattle to graze, finish and process from our neighbors to the north and south. At some point in that process they become American cattle. The cattle are then processed under USDA guidelines and supervision.

An illegal can sneak across the southern border, be here a week and have more rights than a bovine that has been here legally for a year.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Don't you just love NAFTA grrrrrrr what is this country coming to Once the Defender of Democracy now everybody's whipping boy, the red headed step child everyone wants to pick on, it frustrates and shames me the direction our great country is heading in.....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Perot warned us about the "sucking sound" of jobs being sucked out of the US due to NAFTA. One the reasons I voted for him.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

COOL final verdict by WTO goes against U.S.....or much of it.

Regards, Mike

http://bit.ly/noCOOL


----------

